# Change Cartridge While Cycling?



## thbstwthn (May 15, 2007)

Hey guys...have a 29 gallon cycling with 4, 1" red bellys for about a month and a half now...(i know, i shouldve cycled this tank without the rbp.)..as of yesterday my parameters were ph: 6.5 (steady)....ammonia:.25 ...nitrite 0 and nitrate 0...,i have a gravel substrate, aqueon 55 power filter,artificial plants and driftwood.Ammonia was steadily dropping until i did a test today and it was up to 1.0ppl.I actually stopped doing water changes in hopes to speed the cycling up..also been dropping in stresszyme at the recommended intervals.When the water evaporates about an inch off the top i just put in treated water to replace what was missing...also i havent replaced any of the 2 cartridges in the filter.Should i continue doing what im doing and ride the cycle out?...just dont know why ammonia shot up today, or should i just do small water changes and replace atleast 1 cartridge till the cycle is done?. thanks in advance!!


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

The point of the cycle is to establish the filter and the media. If you remove some media, it will take longer for the cycle to complete. Water changes slow down the cycle process but keep your fish in safer conditions, so it is your choice.


----------

